

Show HN: Heybill - Automatically Fetch Your Invoices From The Command Line - plehoux
https://github.com/plehoux/heybill

======
plehoux
OP here, I was fed up wasting my time fetching hundreds of invoices during tax
season. Collectively we could create a pretty powerful scraping application
that lets us download all of our invoices in minutes.

I plan on adding many more providers, next one being AWS.

I'm open to any pull request!

------
hackerben
This is what manilla.com does (full disclosure I work there), albeit a few
other things as well. We don't have some of the technical (aws, github)
providers, but do have more popular ones like amex, att, comcast, etc.

We periodically retrieve them and store them for free-but you have to trust us
with your credentials.

------
holoiii
Cool little project, seems like this would be a good starting point for anyone
wanting to contribute to open source.

~~~
plehoux
Thanks! I'm totally open to pull requests!

------
vraa
Does it pull from AT&T invoices? Comcast? Centerpoint?

------
nodesocket
AMEX statements would be amazing.

~~~
toomuchtodo
+1 for Amex statements. Also, would be awesome to have option to store to S3
bucket

